# Christian's First Rod...Beautiful!



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently had the pleasure of meeting my new friend Christian (Thanks Rick!). Great kid who's just eat up with fishing. Had an old rod he wanted me to rebuild, but with his enthusiasm, all he really needed was a little help...not even good help, mind you.

So I sent him home with a razor blade, a heat gun, some vinegar and 0000 steel wool and the adventure began...original eye's and blank. Everything else is Christian's handiwork. 

Here are a couple of pics for grins. Enjoy, and send out your congratulations to a new PFF Rod Builder!

More info on my Facebook.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Great post!!! Nice work young man!!!!!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Where can i place my order?? Nice work young man!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way fer that youngin' to start a new career field!!! Looks purty sweet!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great job young man!!!!! Congrats it looks awesome!!!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

+1 to all


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NEED to see.

BOWED up!

Fish on the deck.

Jim


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That is awesome. That young man will remember you and that rod for the rest of his life.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Sharp work by the kid!


----------



## mdgIII (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm impressed!!!Great job..


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats a really sweet looking rod...like how he kept the color match all the way down to the line on the reel...keep up the good work kif
d!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

any "Before" pics??? Great job...


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

that looks great I love the plate reel seat.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you done this before? Great job.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice! He will have that special satisfaction of catching fish on a rod he built himself.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job, that young man will remember your kindness forever


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's as good as it get's..!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Good build young man....I bet he fishes before and after school to......


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*rod build*

Great job to both of. He will have that rod for the rest of his life and you will always be part of the story. Great job!:thumbup:


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, and especially you Joe i would have done it without ya!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Mullet Killer said:


> Thanks everyone, and especially you Joe i would have done it without ya!


My pleasure Killer! Let's do it again!


----------

